# Radiator fill



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

What is the best way to fill up radiator on 750 brute after doing the mechanical temp gauge mod? Is there a trick on how to cut the radiator hose and install gauge without getting alot of air in the coolant system. And has anyone had any dealings with the coolant additives like "ICE" that is supposed to lower coolant temps?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

for the life of me, i do not know why they made it where you had to remove the front plastic to fill the radiator. 

what you can do i buy some tubing from lowes and poke a slightly smaller hole in the cap on the jug of radiator fluid then stick the tubing in the hole. u can add gorilla glue or epoxy.. whatever you want to seal the crack. jb weld works pretty darn good. 
once you have that made up and dried run the tube into the radiator and squeeze the bottle. 

i have not personally used any water wetting agents.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

before i relocated mine i cut the plastic around the cap and used a bottle with a hose on it.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

The best way is to just go ahead and move on top of the rack while the lines are already lose...:rockn: .. i'll even help..lol


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a clean 1.5 gallon sprayer in the shed so I pulled off the nozzle/handle end and started pumping. I was barely able to get the cap off without taking the plastics off. As for cutting the hose without getting a lot of air, I have two radiator hose clamping pliers that I got from NAPA. Put them on the hose with some space between them then cut away. Thats what I did on my Grizz but I have onstalled the HL radiator on my Brute and it already has a bung welded in it for the sending unit.

GReg G


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get you a siphon hose.... the kind w/ the little bulb in them work well. :rockn:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Liquid Ice . you have to flush all the antifreze outta the system. It will not mix together. then put it in straight from the bottle. I have not tried it yet. A guy I know runs it in his 800 renegade and all his other atvs says it works fine.

filling rad. I just poured some in a empty water bottle it was thin enough to tip up a little . now i had to remove the screw from the shroud and pull it up and tied with a bungee cord.

Right now i have been tring some stuff called purple ice . have not rode but a couple of times since I put it in . it works like water wetter. they recommened adding 4 oz to 1 qt anti freeze/1qt regular tap water. but the good thing about it is u dont have to have alot of antifreeze. Thee company says u can run it water/ purple ice mix and it works the best that way. but they also say thats for racing apps.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

ive used engine ice in my old grizz 660 with rad up top was running hot but when changed out it never ran hot again same ridin spot same weather temp its in my brute now


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

take off left fender pocket,drill a big hole in the corner closest to the front of bike.get a small funel,put a short piece of hose on it stick threw fender and fill!!!! put fender pocket back on! it will cover up over 3/4's of the hole you drilled!! it wont even be noticeable!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

05fcpbrute said:


> take off left fender pocket,drill a big hole in the corner closest to the front of bike.get a small funel,put a short piece of hose on it stick threw fender and fill!!!! put fender pocket back on! it will cover up over 3/4's of the hole you drilled!! it wont even be noticeable!


*I would never ever ever drill a hole in my plastic that I didnt have to, especially when*



> Me:
> 
> Get you a siphon hose.... the kind w/ the little bulb in them work well.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely do not wanna drill a hole in my plastic, I dont even wanna drill the plastic for my temp gauge but I guess I will reluctently. Everytime I think about drilling that hole I keep thinking about how much I paid for this thing LOL


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong here guys, but when I put my temp gauge on I just let it run until the fan kicked on and it pulled the coolant out of the overflow tank. Filled the overflow back up with the same amount of coolant that came out line when I cut it and it put it right back on the line. Hasnt even come close to overheating, and ive been running the **** out of it the past couple of days. Im assuming there is no air in the lines becuase I would have noticed it by now.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wondering if I couldnt just do that. Shouldnt lose much coolant when cutting the line and putting the tee in. That should work right?


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

If they are anywhere as bad as my Cat ( Kawi Powered ) I use a sports water bottle with the straw. Fill up the bottle an squeese it out the straw into the overflow.


----------

